
Php Inspections (EA Extended): find and fix bugs automatically on the fly - kalessil
https://plugins.jetbrains.com/idea/plugin/7622-php-inspections-ea-extended-
======
kalessil
Php Inspections (EA Extended) is a Static Code Analysis tool available as
PhpStorm/IdeaUltimate plugin. The plugin adds a load of new customizable
inspections to the IDEs.

What makes this tool special: it boosts up your productivity without
interrupting workflow: on-the-fly analysis and quick fixes are at your
service.

* Short introduction video: [https://codereviewvideos.com/course/phpstorm-shortcuts/video...](https://codereviewvideos.com/course/phpstorm-shortcuts/video/become-a-better-developer-with-php-inspections-ea-extended)

* Getting started: [https://github.com/kalessil/phpinspectionsea/blob/master/doc...](https://github.com/kalessil/phpinspectionsea/blob/master/docs/getting-started.md)

